# Hi



## Piper502 (Jun 2, 2016)

So I'm new here. Stumbled onto this forum looking for ways to better my marriage. (That's why we're all here right?) 

I love my husband dearly. Right before and now we've had some issues outside the relationship that has put our marriage on the back-burner, (meaning not really nurturing it). I see the problem. Him not so much. The issues outside take more of his time, which part is understandable. 

Anyway, hope to get lots of knowledge and in return, if I have any advice to give I hope I can help someone out too! 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreyEcho (Sep 28, 2016)

Welcome


----------

